# 2019 -

## RA1AL

,        .       (      )   :
  (""): 20  2019  ()  17.00  20.59 UT;
  (""): 21  2019  ()  05.00  08.59 UT.
  .
  ,  SOLB  SOHB    8 .
 SOLB    ""  4 .
 SOHB    ""  4 .
                          ,         . -.
          ,        ,           .

----------

